# Barn size



## eventerdrew

my barn has space for 10 stalls (3 are finished and are being used but all the rest are going to be finished). Off the barn, I have two "run-in shed" type hangovers, on the west side of the barn, the hay is stored, and on the east side of the barn, we actually turned it into a run-in. But if I had a tractor, i would probably keep it separate from the hay 

The exterior "shell" of the barn was already built and so was some of the inside, but it had been sitting empty from a foreclosure for two years and people had come in and stolen most of the tin and wood. The stalls were already built, albiet poorly, but they were filled with a good 3 feet of hardened poop. The people who had it before had stallions in the stalls who never got to come out and kicked thru most of the wood in the stalls. So we decided to keep the shape of the stalls (they are all a good 12 x 12 frame give or take) but completely restore them. We have 3 finished because I only need 3, but we have the materials to complete the other 7. One of the stalls is going to become a tack room.

so to make a long story short, I built the interior, but not the exterior.


----------



## Tennessee

Our barn is a 4 stall barn. It has LOTS of room for tractors, storage, etc. It has a place for our tack and a place to wash the horses. We built it when we bought the place. We also have a three horse run in shed to accomodate the fact that we have 6 horses, and only 4 stalls to put them in.

On the side of the barn we have a "lean to"(I don't know how that is spelled) where we keep our trailer, and one on the other side of the barn for a vehicle, gator, etc.


----------



## Solon

The barn where I board has 16 double stalls (12 x 20) on one side, a 180 x 60 arena in the middle, and on the other side has 8 double stalls, wash rack, bath room, grain room, hay storage and general storage.


----------



## kaykat31

Our barn has 6 stalls(one used for feed & tack)then, we have a hay loft.I'm not sure how big the stalls are, probaly about 12x16.We have a area for the tracker & lawn mower built in & we have a workshop for my dad too.We built the barn about 15 years ago but, its still in great condition.


----------



## Appyt

Wow, I didn't even know this folder was here.. lol 

Hubby built my barn a few years ago. It is a 36X60 Steel building. The north half consists of a 28x12' cement pad for hay storage, a 12x 28' aisleway, a 9x16' tackroom, and a general stuff storage area next to the tackroom. I wish I'd done the north end a bit differently but it's ok. South end consists of 2 12X16' stalls one the east wall with the remaining 24X32' being used as a run in area. I only use one stall regularly as I keep my 30 yr old appy there with a corral attached. Tractors are in the old 20x40' run in shed that leaks.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

Our family farm has five different barns/garages/sheds, and all but two have been there since my Great-grandfather built the farm.
One is used exclusively for my uncle and my dad's antique cars and my uncle's ATVs and snowmobiles, two hold most of the tractors/trailers, one is mostly full of old junk and is sort of used as a woodshed now. 
The main barn has two floors and a loft, with a lean-to off the South side. The cattle get the entire first floor. The second floor has a room that is partitioned off with cattle gates and has a set of stanchions. Since it's connected to a little paddock, I keep my horses in there before a show, or if we need to keep an eye on them for health reasons, but the cattle get priority. The main area of the second floor is where we keep the combine and sometimes a tractor, plus most of the hay for the cattle and the horses. The loft my uncle and dad boarded up and they rigged it up so that they fill it with grain. There's a little grain elevator so we can fill buckets of grain in the cattle sorting/makeshift stall area.


----------



## themacpack

You all put our barn to shame - in fact, it seems like a shed now, lol. We have a one stall building with an attached feed/tack storage area. The whole thing is only 20x14 (stall is 14x14). It was an absolute labor of love built by my husband and father-in-law (who came all the way to IN from OR and used 10 days of vacation time to help build it - my husband came home from NC using 2 weeks of leave time). Of course, our property is only 2 acres, so there really isn't room for anything too much bigger - and we only have the one horse (for now, lol).


----------



## Jillyann

My barn has 20 12X12 stalls, 2 huge run ins for the pastured horses, 2 large tack rooms, outdoor arena, indoor arena, TONS and TONS of storage space, feed room and round pen.


----------



## farmpony84

I have 6 stalls w/ room for two more. That area is used for Hay storage and extra stuff. My aisle is big enough to run the truck through (I have sliding doors on both ends... I have an overhang that runs the lenght of the barn and comes out 15 feet. My stalls are 12X12. I had the barn built (It's a National Aluminum barn).


----------



## masatisan

Where I board there are three box stalls (two of which are occupied by stallions) Two standing stalls, two wall ties and a set of cross ties. There's a gate to access the yearlings directly from the barn, and a large swinging door that opens to a storage room where the carriages and square bales are kept. To the right of that is the feed room and there's a door in the feed room that goes to the pomeranians kennel. 

Concidering that there are between 70 and 100 horses, its a very small barn. The only horses that really use the stalls are the stallions, injured horses, and a horse that has corrective shoeing on all fours.


----------



## Audra0729

my "barn" consisted of a 24x24 slab on concrete with a roof. the "stalls" were built off the side I have 3 12x12's that is really just a roof since in FL it's too hot to have it enclosed, the stalls flood with heavy, constant rain but we fixed that with adding some gutters.


----------

